# Sore bottom, from wiping too much.



## Jane and Nick

Well I guess getting a Crohn's diagnosis is a leveller, your dignity goes out of the window, here I am a member for less than 24 hours and I am discussing my sons very sore bottom! He has had 24 hours of running to the toilet and although its only very small amounts coming out, his bum is sore, as I imagine it would be. I bought baby wipes but he said that made it worse. Have you any advise for easing this? Perhaps some cream? He doesn't want me to look, but I will insist if it doesn't get better as I am terrified of something worse going on. Any and all advise, greatly appreciated.
Jane


----------



## DustyKat

We have found the moist toilet wipes better than baby wipes as they aren't as wet, pretty much a good compromise between dry toilet paper and baby wipes...







As to creams, Calmoseptine is very good. It only needs to be used sparingly...







If a rash/excoriation is particularly bad I will sometimes alternate with Ungvita or Paw Paw Ointment...







This brand is particularly good but not sure if it is available in Malayasia...








Good luck, bless him. :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jane and Nick

Thank you Dusty ! So kind of you to take the time to reply and with pictures, you must know I am feeling very tired from many disturbed nights and don't feel like explaining to the girls in the chemist (which some times is very ...interesting or frustrating depending on my mood ) now I can show them what I want. YAY.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

I would also suggest getting your son a squirt bottle to use on the toilet - something like an unused ketchup bottle or hair dye bottle.  He can fill it with warm water and use to flush his bum after stooling - it washes the burning poo off, keeps him clean, and is soothing.  He can then gently pat dry with dry toilet paper.


----------



## Twiggy930

My son likes a nice soak in the tub when his bottom is bothering him.  It seems to help, even if only temporarily. 

I now make sure I have the softest toilet paper money can buy.  No recycled, environmentally friendly, close cousin of cardboard here.  :ybiggrin:


----------



## Samboi

Invest in a bidet toilet seat - they are very popular in Asian countries. 
They are an absolute godsend. 
And everything Dusty suggested! 
Sitz baths are also very soothing. 

And don't be precious or scared about asking the pharmacy staff questions or for help.  
They can be very helpful. 
Also share the knowledge you develop with them - it might help the next person. 
It also broadens knowledge and acceptance of CD. 
And if pharmacy staff are not comfortable talking about BMs - they're in the wrong gig!!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I do find Sitz baths helpful. I am facing this problem too and tried a steroid cream which isn't helping at all. I am thinking of investing in a bidet.


----------



## lizbeth

Hello and welcome to the forum . Please don't ever worry about discussing these things with us, we all know what it's like either through our own or our children's experiences.  I'm glad you came to us because we are more than happy to help.

When I have this problem I find toilet wipes, as mentioned  before, and applying Sudacream after is quite soothing, though I'm not sure if it's available where you are? 

I know how uncomfortable this is and I'm really sorry your son is having this trouble. I hope you find something that helps very quickly. Wishing him to get better very soon and sending lots of hugs. :ghug::ghug:


----------



## If*

I don't know if this might help but was what I had heard. Please note that some 'wipes' may contain alcohol which can further irritation. A peri bottle can be a big help for gentle cleaning. Warm sitz baths with or without aloe or epsom salt can be useful  Pat the clean area dry with a soft cloth and do not rub. Barrier creams can trap bacteria  *not always but sometimes.*  (please ask the dr.always)


----------



## alex_chris

One way is some body cream, when he wipes he should only wipe initially without the cream, then for further wipes take a bit of toilet paper and put a bit of cream on it and then wipe. Repeat the procedure. At least that helped me in the past during times of diarrhea to avoid a sore bottom from too much wiping.


----------



## ChampsMom

Recommend the squirt bottle (warm water, pat dry)
Sitz bath
Baby butt cream (shocking some of these have alcohol in them, check first).

Also, something my son did was when heading into the loo he would grab a bit of cream (sometimes just vaseline jelly) and put a wee bit on before he "went" so that it didn't burn his butt (depending on how acidic it is - that can cause the burn).

Definitely no inhibiting subjects in this group!  laughs... ask away!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

Another good thing to do would be to mention this to his doctor the next time he's got an appointment.  The doctor might have some ideas as well.  Plus, it might be something to keep a watch on.


----------



## Danico85

This is a problem we all share.. ive started using moist kleenex whipelettes. they are not too wet and really do help clean everything off and is skin friendly. Really good investment lol


----------



## izzi'smom

When Izz had a sore bottom she used a warm, wet cloth (water only-plenty of wipes contain alcohol) and bordeaux butt paste or ointment (made for diaper rash...worked wonders!)


----------



## sully1102

Stumbled upon this thread, and loved the idea of a bidet. For those that don't want to make the $$ investment in the full-thing or toilet-seat models, a travel version works wonders.

In terms of any rash, I find that comes from wet skin on wet skin in an area that doesn't breathe well. I use either Gold Bond or Baby Powder a few times a day to keep the area dry.


----------

